# case 420b



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

I just purchased a 1958 Case 420b with loader/ backhoe. I like advise on getting parts, what to look out for as far as problems they have, and would like to get a 18" or 24" used bucket for it, where would I find one...Any advise or info would be appreciated...Thanks..David


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum!arty: 

Second I am not familiar with that model so I won't attempt to comment on it quirks and problem areas. Caseman D is one of our resident Case experts. Hopefully he or one other the other Case experts will pop up here soon to help you out. 

Keep us informed on how you like your "new" tractor.

Andy


----------



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

thank you for the warm welcome Andy...David


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by incase _
> *I just purchased a 1958 Case 420b with loader/ backhoe. I like advise on getting parts, what to look out for as far as problems they have, and would like to get a 18" or 24" used bucket for it, where would I find one...Any advise or info would be appreciated...Thanks..David *


Hi David,
The 420 is considered construction, tractor parts could be purchased from most any Case dealer if they haven't been discontinued. Used parts you may try Don Livingston. 

[email protected]
507-433-0073
He is good on the case side, The loader and hoe are probably will be a challenge unless you have a parts manual. Your industrail Case dealer may have information on buckets. With out knowing what the hoe model is it could be tough to find a bucket. That hoe is the same age as I am so it's getting antique status. Don L may be able to help. He has helped me find some parts for an old hoe. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

*Thanks Caseman*

Caseman, Thank you very much for the info. I'll probably have more questions down the road, (hope you don't mind). Thanks, David


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Thanks Caseman*



> _Originally posted by incase _
> *Caseman, Thank you very much for the info. I'll probably have more questions down the road, (hope you don't mind). Thanks, David *


Ask away David. I think I forgot to mention you may want to try going to www.caseih.com , you can get into parts manuals to look for parts. I also have an old JI Case part number cross reference for old number changes.
caseman-d


----------



## incase (Apr 6, 2007)

*420b Gas engine*

Does anyone know if and what other tractors and the years they were used by, the same gas engine that is in my 1959 420b backhoe/loader. Thanks


----------



## Mark wade (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi David, I too recently bought a 1958 case 420b. Unfortunately, I have to do a total engine rebuild, (block and head were pressure tested and are fine) and not sure if I should continue on not knowing whether the transmission; torque converter and rear end are also in need of repair. Can anyone help with some advice?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Mark. Glad to have you here. A hard question to answer, as we really don't know what you have into your backhoe already, what state of repair it is in at the moment and what you intend to use it for. As for the engine rebuild and the possibility of other repairs, are you going to be doing them yourself? If you need to get the tractor to a shop to have the work done, it could cost more than the tractor is worth. Do you have any history on the unit, or do you know the previous owner? Also do a little research on parts availability on these old tractors, some may be hard to come by these days. 
I have a '57 Case 320 that is in pretty rough shape, but I'm not relying on it for income and I don't plan to do very much excavation with it apart from a bit of land clearing and stump removal. 
I know I'm not much help, but there are a few clever and knowledgeable members here that can help you, for sure.
Don't be afraid to put your tractor in our tractor registry for others to enjoy!


----------



## Mark wade (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello pogobill,
Thanks for the reply. As I am recently retired, my tractor is for fun working on it and fun sculpting my acreage. I paid $1200 knowing the motor was seized, which led me to believe that everything else was in working order and there were no leaks in the hydraulics. I bought all of the manuals to do most of the work myself with help from a professional mechanic for the tricky stuff. Unfortunately, I didn’t research parts price and availability for this particular motor. Yikes!!
Still, I love this old tractor with its unbelievable 18’ 6” backhoe reach an I plan on “plowing” ahead with it. I would be proud to register it and look forward to more posts from case fans


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Any progress Mark?


----------



## Mark wade (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks for checking in Pogobill. I just got the parts manuals from Case (which I recommend for all tractor rebuilds)and begin the parts search today. The motor is completely apart and I have started a list for the rebuild. The crank and camshafts are machinable, so that’s a good start. -Mark


----------

